# Solo Bass Kit



## Deezel13 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey all,
Love my Epiphone Blackbird, but was also looking at getting a short scale setup.
Came across this kit online through Solo then though that'd be more interesting than just buying a new bass.
Question is, anyone here ever build one of these kits, and are they worth the time and effort?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Solo has a decent name, it's been a while but a few guys around here have built their kits. I don't recall any huge complaints, and the handier you are the better result you're going to achieve. I've looked and looked at them, but mostly as a time sink as I have all the gear I need.

It's a cheap way too, to get a body & neck if you have better parts you want to use, Bridge, tuners, pots, pickups,etc.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have a friend who bought one of these and is super happy with it. He stuck a set of the Geezer Butler pickups in it, but said even the stock pickup wasn't bad.


----------



## Deezel13 (Feb 28, 2020)

Deffo a cheap way to go, there are not a lot of places to get these kit's around here and I'd rather order from a Canadian shop.


----------



## Deezel13 (Feb 28, 2020)

torndownunit said:


> I have a friend who bought one of these and is super happy with it. He stuck a set of the Geezer Butler pickups in it, but said even the stock pickup wasn't bad.


Good to here this. They are showing as "Coming Soon" so I'm on an email list to be informed when they come in.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

These will be better, and priced accordingly. Made in Vancouver BC

Bass – Precision Guitar Kits


A few of us have bought from these guys with no regrets. I love how they modified the neck pocket and neck on the Juniors for neck angle.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I haven't bought a kit from Solo, but I highly recommend them. I have been to the store several times to buy parts and the staff is great to deal with. They also have an amazing selection of parts and pickups, and they add new items frequently.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Solo has been setting up a table at the Elmira Guitar Show for the past few years.
They'll most likely be there again.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I built a Solo Tele kit. It went together very nicely and sound pretty good. It can be upgraded if I choose, but I'm keeping it as it is since I built a guitar. For the price and the actual finished product, you can't go wrong. Tru oil works really well with these kits. Especially the neck. I had the body painted, so can't comment as to the outcome with tru oil there. I say do it. My next guitar build will be a P bass from Solo, so I'm going to be looking for updates if you go this route.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm currently doing a Solo kit build. Now, it's a telecaster guitar, but really good kit.

No issues with the kit itself (their quality control is really good, had a personal experience I can share if you'd like but it's long winded lol).

My next guitar build will most likely be from Solo as well.


----------

